# I want to renovate my lawn and start reel mowing...



## Bobby23 (Jul 6, 2019)

I have finally come to the conclusion that I want to start over with my lawn. I want to plant a mix of kbg and rye grass to reel mow. I currently have a mix of cool season grass and a bunch of what I assume is clumping fescue and another lime green weed grass which I haven't identified. The color of the lawn is very splotchy and is driving me crazy. 
I had an issue with poa annua this year, so the first part of my question is should I do a pre emergent this fall and wait until next fall to do the renovation? Or should I start leveling now and prepare to do the renovation this fall?
Secondly, for anyone who currently reel mows kbg and rye, what is a good percentage mix of seed?



Clumping fescue?




Don't know what this is?

Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Do you have in ground irrigation? You are in NJ like I am. It gets really hot and Kbg will go dormant here without a lot of water. Rye will brown out as well.


----------



## Bobby23 (Jul 6, 2019)

Babaganoosh,

I do have in ground irrigation so I'm set up there.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Why are you waiting to reel mow?? Get on your existing lawn with that reel mower now!! A northern mix will be fine slowly worked down to 5/8" or 3/4". Doing it now will show you where to level for when you do renovate.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ + 100. I've been reel mowing my no mix for 1.5 years between 3/4 and 1in.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

If you're going to renovate this year, you need to start thinking about putting glyphosate down ASAP. I wouldn't try to reel mow your lawn right now if you want to renovate this fall, as you want your current turf healthy and growing before Roundup.

Both KBG and PRG are very happy to be reel mowed. You can do just about any mix you'd like, but I'd probably go heavier on KBG because of our winters in NJ. KBG will likely take over the PRG in your lawn in a few years anyway.

Poa Annua isn't a huge deal. You can renovate this year, pull or glypho whatever germinates in the spring, then pre-m next fall.

If you have Poa Triv on the other hand, that's a tougher battle.


----------



## aaronchristopherbake (Jul 8, 2019)

FYI - the weed/grass in the close ups is poa annua. The undulation/ribbing of the leaf is what gives it away.

See video at 2:12 mark:

https://youtu.be/LpVY4vVtqpI


----------



## Bobby23 (Jul 6, 2019)

I wasn't planning to reel until a renovation was completed. Plus all the fescue clumps would look really bad cut that short. You are right about the roundup app, I didn't realize my window of opportunity is running out, especially if I need to do a follow up app.
I appreciate the advice.

I thought it was poa annua but that's a great video.

I guess the final question is do I order a swardman or buy a used greens mower?


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I would start reel mowing, and get used to it now and then make a decision for next year on any potential renovations.

I was in a similar boat and was going to do a full reno of the lawn, but many of the less desirable grass types don't hold up to reel mowing, and have died out in the lawn with regular low mowing. My new plan is to top dress with sand to work on leveling since that will make more of an impact on the look of the yard than a different grass strain.


----------



## dwing27 (Jul 10, 2018)

I started reel mowing my Northern Mix this year with a GM1000. I started at 1" in May and have moved it down to 3/4". Surprisingly, the fescue has had no issues with the short cut, even with the heat in MD. The yard did take about 4 weeks to adjust, so expect some yellowing when you first cut it down. i am planning on mowing down to .5" and continuing to overseed with KBG / PRG in the fall, spraying out the noticeable fescue clumps. if you have the reel mower, just start using now


----------



## Bobby23 (Jul 6, 2019)

I definitely need to do some leveling before I start reel mowing, and you are right, that will probably make a bigger difference. I do have a good amount of kbg in my lawn currently. Its interesting you had success with mowing the undesirable grasses out, I've wondered about that.

I don't have a reel yet, I've been debating between getting the swardman or going with a used Toro greens mower. I do like the fact that the swardman can function as a few different machines but I imagine the Toro will give a superior cut


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

You are getting some sound advice here. Do you want to learn how to handle a new mower on your baby fresh lawn????!!! You will be surprised how well you existing lawn will handle/ look with a reel mower.

If it's your primary mower I would go swardman Electra.... I love my flex 21 and greens king 526 but I think that swardman is the best mix of homeowner and greensmower due to it easy of handling and close trimming. One day I will add one to my fleet.


----------



## Bobby23 (Jul 6, 2019)

Kmartel said:


> You are getting some sound advice here. Do you want to learn how to handle a new mower on your baby fresh lawn????!!! You will be surprised how well you existing lawn will handle/ look with a reel mower.
> 
> If it's your primary mower I would go swardman Electra.... I love my flex 21 and greens king 526 but I think that swardman is the best mix of homeowner and greensmower due to it easy of handling and close trimming. One day I will add one to my fleet.


I am getting some really sound advice. I really hadn't considered just going at it with my existing lawn for at least a year and seeing how it goes. You make a really good point about learning on a new mower with baby fresh grass lol. I am leaning towards the swardman. Thanks for the advice. Greatly appreciated


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

I started cutting my 40 year old mix of cool season lawn down to 7/8 bench HOC this year. Bag mow until you get lower. I also ran my sun joe debris rake over the lawn. Most of it handled it well. One area of fescue died off as it doesn't handle low mowing well. A good fall over sowing of rye will help fill in the thin areas for next year.


----------



## Bobby23 (Jul 6, 2019)

Jdaniel611 said:


> I started cutting my 40 year old mix of cool season lawn down to 7/8 bench HOC this year. Bag mow until you get lower. I also ran my sun joe debris rake over the lawn. Most of it handled it well. One area of fescue died off as it doesn't handle low mowing well. A good fall over sowing of rye will help fill in the thin areas for next year.


How long did it take you to get down that low? I've been mowing around 3.5 inches, over the past couple of weeks I'm down to 2,75. Probably not the best time of the year for me to be taking it lower...


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

I did it in the early spring. Cut at 2"+\- and then dropped to 1-1/8" after 8 cuts. I would cut with my Honda first getting it down to 1-1/8" and then on the same day or next day reel cut to 1" bench HOC. I found this to be 7/8" actual cut. Doing this three times a weeks S,W,Sat, since the grass was pushing. Don't do this in the Summer time as you are just going to stress out the lawn to much.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I've been talking about a full reno for over a year and the wife wont allow it. Any suggestions on how to get the wifey stamp of approval?


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> I've been talking about a full reno for over a year and the wife wont allow it. Any suggestions on how to get the wifey stamp of approval?


Accidents happen :lol:

I am battling the same thing. Sorta of got her blessing but she was quick to remind me if I failed she won't let me off the hook.


----------

